# is moldy soap safe to use?



## jayte (Feb 22, 2015)

Hi soapers!

I have a batch of soap that has gotten moldy:sick:, I've added oatmeal and coconut cream (milk) to it, just wondering if it is advisable to wash it off and use the soaps?

Cheers and thank you!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Feb 22, 2015)

Can you post pictures? Depends on the mould, I would say


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 22, 2015)

I would like to see a pic too. Also if you post your recipe and any additives we can possibly help you troubleshoot why this may have happened.


----------



## DeeAnna (Feb 22, 2015)

I second what the others have said. Sometimes people think harmless "ash" is mold, although I've seen pics of moldy soap as well!


----------



## jayte (Feb 23, 2015)

Thank you for the replies! Unfortunately, I dont have access to any pics but it definitely was mold. I came across a previous post asking about mold with replies suggesting that it was soda ash. This was fluffy and pretty gross-looking mold. The recipe is below!

It's a pretty classic one:
coconut oil 32%
pal oil 32%
olive oil 32%
castor oil 4%
with 6 tablespoons of blended rolled oats and about 2 tablespoons of coconut milk powder.

I also sprinkled some flower petals at the top.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Feb 23, 2015)

What does the mould look like?  DOS is different from great big green monsters.................can you at least find an image of the mould on google and link to it?


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 23, 2015)

If it is really mold it could have been caused from either the oatmeal (unlikely) or the flower petals on top if they got moist (more likely).    I use oatmeal quite frequently and have never gotten mold.

Looking at your recipe it should not be cause for a mold to grow.  Though your CO is a bit high and may be a bit drying.


----------



## Susie (Feb 23, 2015)

We have a saying here when it comes to food that may be applicable here, "If in doubt, throw it out."  I would not use soap I thought had mold.


----------



## Jstar (Feb 26, 2015)

I dont think I have ever seen actual mold on a soap...if it's def mold, there has to be water somewhere...Im thinking moist flower petals....were the petals fresh, or dried? Where did you store the curing soaps?


----------



## jayte (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi, thank you for your responses!

I found out that my another new batch of soap that has just been cured 4-5 weeks has little spots of mold now. See the white/grey fluff spots.

I think my home is extra humid because mold has grown on my clothes and stuff before.. sometimes just over a couple of days. I left my soaps to cure in a well-ventilated spot at home just below the wall that has a window.

The top has tea powder. I'm thinking of cutting the top off and use them, what do you think? 


View attachment 12857


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Mar 2, 2015)

I would remove that.  I think botanicals and the like on top will be an issue for you where you live


----------



## Susie (Mar 2, 2015)

Looks like soda ash to me under those botanicals.  I would never use botanicals in a humid area.  You are just asking for trouble.

Yes, cut the tops off and post us a pic of the sides of the bars, please?  That will tell us far more than the pics of the tops.


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 2, 2015)

It's not mold, it's ash. Mold can happen on soap especially if you load it up with additives and toppings that provide food for mold growth. But if this is what your first soap looks like, it's also got ash, not mold. Even tho the pic shows harmless ash, I'd suggest you leave all that stuff off the top because it could promote mold. 

2/4/2015 edit -- I agree w Obsidian in Post 17 that the tea leaves are moldy.


----------



## claryza (Mar 4, 2015)

Luckily I come across this thread. I have these soaps that is now curing. But I see them developing yucky stuffs. Ive posted the soap now and the soap when I just cut them. I think its the oat. One has oats on top and the other one blended oat in the soap. Is this mold? Its very humid here and I store my soap in a room with AC and covered them up. Was wondering whats the right way for curing and storing fully cured soaps?


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 4, 2015)

The larger single loaf ... yes that's mold. Ash is white, never any other color. Don't know about the two bars ... it's hard to tell from the photos. 

Personally, stuff on top of soap is not my thing. I don't want it to go down the drain, and I don't care for it to stick to my washcloth or my body. And add the possibility of the topping getting moldy or rancid or whatever .... ewww!

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk HD


----------



## claryza (Mar 4, 2015)

Thanks Deanna. I thought they were undissolved lye. But its already3weeks curing and it appears


----------



## Obsidian (Mar 4, 2015)

@ jayte Soaps I can see mold on the tea leaves, once you cut it away your soap should be ok.


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 4, 2015)

I want to revise my Post 13 where I said Jayte's soaps were ashy. After a careful look, I now think Obsidian is right -- there's mold on the tea leaves. I was focusing on the entire white top and commented that this was ash. I should have looked more carefully at the tea leaves themselves.


----------



## Cactuslily (Mar 4, 2015)

Claryza, do you cover your soaps while curing or just after cure? I'm asking because I don't cover my soaps.ones that are fully cured, should I be covering or wrapping them? I've just let them set out.


----------



## claryza (Mar 4, 2015)

I stack my cured soaps and fully cured soaps


----------



## jayte (Mar 9, 2015)

Thank you for your replies! I've cut off the top of the soap, will show the sides requested by Susie soon, as I've just transferred those soaps to my bf's place to try and prevent it from re-growing.


----------

